# Nurture vs Mad Oils



## Kizzy (Mar 16, 2017)

Im going to be making a large purchase of micas.  I cant decide who to order from.  Ive narrowed it down to either Nurture or Mad oils.  Who do you prefer and why?  
Thanks


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 16, 2017)

Nurture.  All of their products are cruelty free, no animal testing, and certified vegan.  Their colors are the best, and you can not beat their customer service.  

And the owner is a fellow member of this forum and is very responsive.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 16, 2017)

I've never used the micas from Mad Oils, but I do use the micas from Nurture and am very pleased with them. No complaints whatsoever or any problems to speak of.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nurture fan here as well. Carrie is a member here as well. Excellent micas and stellar customer service.  Can't say enough about them. I have just about all her Micas and they perform as described in the site.  She tests every single one


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

I buy most of my micas from Steph's Micas and more on Facebook. She opens her store once a month for approx week. I find her prices a little better and love the colors.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm pretty loyal to Nurture, but have used Mad Oils micas too and they are good. With Mad Oils dropping their FOs (except a couple of times a year when they offer them in smaller sizes), probably all my micas will be ordered from Nurture going forward. Additionally, Carrie is very supportive of the needs of soap makers, and Nurture is just a wonderful company to deal with.


----------



## makemineirish (Mar 16, 2017)

Nurture

I have used and like both companies.  I find their products to be comparable in quality.  That being said, Nurture has the edge for several reasons.

1) If you load your cart with equivalent orders, Nurture is usually slightly more cost-effective.  This may or may not be true for you if you live in a different area of the country.  Try it and find out.

2) As dibbles pointed out, Mad Oils has shifted their FO options to bulk quantities a majority of the year, which makes minimizing my shipping fees as a percentage of total purpose more difficult.  By contrast, Nurture Soap had most of Mad Oils' FO's duped, laboratory-tested them for phthalates, and priced them more competitively!

3) Mad Oils has great customer service.  I have no complaints.  They are accessible by phone and exceedingly helpful.  However, I once called Nurture to ask when a couple of micas would be back in stock so that I could decide if I was willing to wait that long or would rather pay two shipping fees.  Carrie (the owner) took my call, unpacked new boxes, and adjusted the inventory numbers on their site so that I could place one order that evening.  That is beyond any reasonable expectation and won some serious loyalty points...enough for me to take time out of what I was doing to give Nurture props.

P.S.- It is worth noting that I am a hobbyist and do not place the kind of large-volume orders that engender such graciousness in otherwise-difficult companies.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 16, 2017)

Nurture! Just got an order today (Thank you Carrie! ) and as usual, couldn't be more pleased.  Like others, I have found the service exemplary. I wanted to order a sample of FO that was out of stock. Asked on the fb page when it would be in so I could decide if I wanted to wait or place the order and get the sample another time. Carrie quickly responded that she had poured some and it was now available. Bear in mind, the sample is less than $3. 

I do purchase from micas and more as well and am completely pleased there also. Nurture has a couple things that keep them ahead. Free shipping on colorants and a much larger variety of fo's. If I could only choose 1 supplier to purchase from for the next year, it would without question be nurture!


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 16, 2017)

I also use Nurture. I have been pleased with the micas and FOs I've ordered...I wouldn't consider purchasing micas elsewhere.


----------



## newbie (Mar 16, 2017)

I've used both. 

Mad Micas has a great website, love their creativity, all micas come in jars, their service is excellent. Many of their micas are the same as Nurtures and I generally find them to be more expensive, so price comparing is worth it.

I usually get my micas from Nurture because of pricing and knowing many are the same that I would get at MM/MO but at a lesser cost. You can choose between bags and jars, which is nice if you already have a jar and are just refilling or if you have jars you prefer because they fit into your space well. Also excellent customer service and fast shipping. 

Both places state if their micas are soap stable. Last time I looked, I found that easier to figure out on Nurture's site but MM may have updated. Both have reliable, quality micas.


----------



## Omneya (Mar 17, 2017)

I use both. My first mica experience was with Nurture. I didn't know what I wanted so I asked them to pick out some nice colors and they did. I love their FO dupes, because..well everyone loves that un named company.
But I also like Mad oils too.
To me, they both perform well, so go with what ever catches your eye


----------



## osso (Mar 17, 2017)

You can't go wrong with Nurture!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 20, 2017)

Have anyone here ever tried justpigments.com?  That is where I get mine.  Are they good or bad?  I have no problems so far, and I like that they ship for free if you spend 10 dollars.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Have anyone here ever tried justpigments.com?  That is where I get mine.  Are they good or bad?  I have no problems so far, and I like that they ship for free if you spend 10 dollars.



I haven't ever tried that company, but just FYI, Nurture will ship micas free in the (48) US.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Have anyone here ever tried justpigments.com?  That is where I get mine.  Are they good or bad?  I have no problems so far, and I like that they ship for free if you spend 10 dollars.


They only mention that their micas are safe for m&p soap, they do not mention being stable in high ph soap such as cp. I will edit what I just said, after looking through their knowledge base there is a list showing micas and clays stable in cp soaps and it looks like all are.


----------



## Greenly (Mar 20, 2017)

I haven't ordered from Mad Oils so I can't comment. However, I have used Mica's from Nurture and LOVE them. They mix in beautifully and the colours are quite true to the colour displayed on their website. Because we are ordering from Canada, we are paying a bit of a premium due to the current weakness of our dollar but we have never been disappointed with the products. I also like the web site because all the info you need for labeling etc is so clearly stated - you don't have to dig around for it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 20, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I haven't ever tried that company, but just FYI, Nurture will ship micas free in the (48) US.


 
I just checked, you must have a minimum order purchase of 15.  I know is not much, but I am just starting, so I do not want to go crazy, lol,.  I think I have enough to practice, and then I will consider them.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I just checked, you must have a minimum order purchase of 15.  I know is not much, but I am just starting, so I do not want to go crazy, lol,.  I think I have enough to practice, and then I will consider them.



I didn't realize that. I always have an FO or two in my cart when I order, so the minimum hasn't been an issue, and free shipping on micas wouldn't apply. Sorry, didn't mean to confuse the issue.


----------

